# Smarandache



## Jernets

Hi... 

I don't know how to say this last name, help me please...

Smarandache

Thanks.


----------



## TimLA

Put the name in this website and you can hear it.

Sma RAN da kay


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jernets said:


> Hi...
> 
> I don't know how to say this last name, help me please...
> 
> Smarandache
> 
> Thanks.



I've never heard it: are you sure it's Italian?


----------



## TimLA

VERY interesting.
I didn't think about it, but I bet it's referring to Florentin Smarandache - a Romanian.

Romanian...that other, hidden, Latin language!!


----------



## Jernets

I'm sorry TimLA & Paulfromitaly.

I found it an Italian paper, I thought that he was some Italian personage.

... and is correct, He is Romanian.

Thank you very much.


----------



## OldAvatar

TimLA said:


> VERY interesting.
> I didn't think about it, but I bet it's referring to Florentin Smarandache - a Romanian.
> 
> Romanian...that other, hidden, Latin language!!



It is Romanian. The name has the Romanised Greek suffix "-aki". You pronounce it something like Smarandake, or Smuhruhndake if it is Smărăndache.


----------



## Jernets

Thank you very much OldAvatar


----------

